# Puerto Maldonado la interoceanica y el camino al desarrollo



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

alezx_nj said:


>


Mi sueño hecho realidad!!!!!!! quiero una casa entre los arboles en el que pueda vivir toda mi vejez!!!!!! en la selva, estudiando animalitos, y que una noche uno me pique que no me duela pero muera rápido!!!! no muy lejos de una ciudad y (con una maquinita para limpiar el agua, un generador solar de electricidad para 1 individuo y un lugar donde eliminar los desechos y convertirlos en fertilizante), con eso sería más que feliz mi vejez!!!! Vivir en la naturaleza en su más pura esencia!!!!!!!!

^^Y con una escalera así!!!!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

^^

Ok solo que esa foto no es de ninguna casa en el arbol, es solo un observatorio de aves para turistas 

Gracias a Claudia y Kametza por sus comentarios 

*Vistas satelitales*

*Region Madre de Dios*










*Puerto Maldonado, vista satelital*










*Aun no hay actualizaciones en google earth de la actual construccion del puente Billingurst y la pavimentacion de la carretera interoceanica*


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Jaja , el famoso observatorio ese , jaja. PM (  ) tiene un entorno natural alucinante !


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

gran thread


ojala hagan obras para un futuro, como esta obra


y dejen de hacer obras tontas


como alguna ke suelen alegrarse otros


como esa pileta en Lima ke no sirve para nada



saludos!!



me alegran threads como estos !!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy interesante, espero que la ciudad se desarrolle rapidamente por el turismo que recibe y además por esta importante via que cruzará esta zona


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Yo fui en Julio de 2005 con familia y amigos. Nosotros nos fuimos en avioneta desde cuzco hasta un pueblito que tiene una mina de oro que se llama Mazuco - despues DOCE horas en omnibusen una pista de tierra cruzando rios en el ombibus jeje...luego al Puerto Maldonado, y despues 6 horas en peque peque a la reserva nacional del Manu, donde nos fuimos de campamento por una semana.
Unas de las vacaciones mas inolvidables que he tenido en mi vida.
Verdaderamente es bella la selva.
Y me di cuenta del potencial que tiene el Puerto Maldonado - muchas partes de la ciudad son (arquitectonicamente) muy bonitas.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

ha crecido demiasiado linda ciudad que tube la oxtunidad de ir de chico que lindo!!!!!!!!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ciudad capital de madre de dios, una tipica ciudad de la selva baja del peru, con su imponente rio..

puerto maldonado, es una de las ciudad que mas rapido a crecido en el peru, 

relativamente hablado, pues en 1981 tuvo solamente 11 mil habitantes, y actualmente sobrepasa los 60 mil habitantes,,,,,, y es una ciudad muy promisoria, pues tiene mucha afluencia de turistas ecologicos, y la carretera transoceanicad le dara la energia del crecimiento q necesita........

es una ciudad muy alejada de los centros poblados del peru, y era muy aislado con el sistema vial, pues toda comunicacion era aerea, ahora las cosas son para crecer mas rapido y mejor, pues las condiciones estan dadas.........


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Me da mucho gusto que esta ciudad empiece a progresar... porque es verdad q hasta hace pocos años estaba muy atrasada (con decir q ni si quiera habia una tienda de electrodomesticos). Definitivamente con estas obras lograra mayor crecimiento y desarrollo, a parte q es una ciudad con mucho potencial turistico.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

como dicen ustedes Puerto Maldonado tiene mucho potencial, habrá que verla de aquí a 40 años jeje ojala llegue a tener mucha inversión privada, y no solo de Perú , sino tambien del Brasil.


----------



## forestoso (Aug 25, 2007)

*Debiste estar en la Reserva Tambopata*



LimaLondon said:


> Yo fui en Julio de 2005 con familia y amigos. Nosotros nos fuimos en avioneta desde cuzco hasta un pueblito que tiene una mina de oro que se llama Mazuco - despues DOCE horas en omnibusen una pista de tierra cruzando rios en el ombibus jeje...luego al Puerto Maldonado, y despues 6 horas en peque peque a la reserva nacional del Manu, donde nos fuimos de campamento por una semana.
> Unas de las vacaciones mas inolvidables que he tenido en mi vida.
> Verdaderamente es bella la selva.
> Y me di cuenta del potencial que tiene el Puerto Maldonado - muchas partes de la ciudad son (arquitectonicamente) muy bonitas.


 Al manu se llega por otra Ruta, pal Norte. tienen que viajar 2 dias desde el rio Madre de Dios (Atalaya o Shintuya) Ruta de un dia en bote desde el aeropuerto de Boca Manu.
Lo de las vacaciones espectaculares seguro te lo creo. 
Conociendo esos lugares uno aprende a amar el bosque.

Desde el punto de vista arquitectonico a algunos no les gusta la torre.
Existe una condicion que la hace indispensable.

PODER DIVISAR EL AUSANGATE 

El Ausangate es la cuarta montaña más alta de Perú (altura max. 6.380 msnm) y la decimoséptima de los Andes, está ubicada muy cerca del Cusco, lo que la hace un destino muy accesible e interesante para los turistas que gustan de la aventura.

Con buena suerte, si las condiciones climáticas lo permites se puede ver esta montanhas sagrada (apu) 

Hace 10 anhos Subi a uno de los edificios mas altos de Puerto maldonado (3-4 pisos) peor no pude ver lo que alguna vez conseguí ver desde el rio. Las cumbres nevadas, no lo podia creer.
Sin embargo al contrario de lo que ocurre con las ciudades de la costa, donde los pocos árboles quedan ocultos por casa y edificios en una panomramica. en esa oportunidad los arboles ocultaron las casas y calles. Siempre me quejaba por la falta de arboles, ya que debajo del sol de mediodia era una tortura. Pero estos estan en el interior, en los patios y en los terrenos balddios.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

buenas fotos... me impresiono bastante el desarrollo que esta teniendo esta region gracias a la interoceanica


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Estoy seguro que Puerto Maldonado será la ciudad de la amazonía peruana mas grande y desarrollada, por que una cosa es movilizarte por rio y por avión y otra es que aparte de estos dos haya movimiento de trailers, que es lo que en realidad mueve el desarrollo de una región y Maldonando geopolíticamente es una tierra con suerte ya que será ciudad de paso, por su ecológia, por Cusco, y por el comercio hacia los puertos peruanos....bien por Puerto Maldonando...me imagino de aqui 20 años como una de esas ciudades brasileñas.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Es cierto ademas que la interoceanica va a traer mucho desarrollo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero ver a Puerto Maldonado con hermosos edificios, si los puede tener  y con la interoceanica si que la ciudad será la más importante del oriente peruano  además por el turismo se va para arriba!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

y asi va a ser puerto es tan lindo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Forestoso: Si que estoy de acuerdo con respecto a esa torre.
De lo que yo he visto del Puerto Maldonado, tiene la potencia de ser una ciudad muy elegante y la potecia de desarollarse mas.
Lo que me dio risa cuando estaba en el Puerto Maldonado es que, al salir de la ducha...a los cinco minutos, uno esta sudando denuevo.


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Se ve xevre me gujstan me gusta tambien, que la torre, tengga q ver con el arbol de lupuna , es bravazo,


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A la ciudad aún le falta mucho, la vegetación ayuda mucho.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Gracias por sus comentarios, no habia entrado al foro peruano en mucho tiempo, bueno aqui mas fotos de esa controversial torre


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

La torre en la noche luce de la pm las fotos estan de la pm y que bien que con la interoceanica este lugar se va ir para arriba y q alegria por eso puerto maldonado tienen un monton de potencial para todo, me encanto


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

Puerto Maldonado desplazaria a Ikitos, hasta el dia q se contruya se construya una carretera Transamazonica Peru-Colombia


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Algo bueno esta por llegar tambien por estos lares


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

alguien sabe cuando se reinician las obras !


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

sera k no hay nuevas photos por aca???


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

rio Madre de Dios...en neblina...


bajando al Puerto Capitania...



grua del puerto capitania lo utilizan para levantar la madera...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

por la plaza de noche...






por la Plaza


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

sorry...se mudo de thread


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

se mudo de thread...


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

:lol: las ultimas 6 fotos no me gustaron P.M se ve tan caotica igual o peor que Tarapoto.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

ja ja ja :lolero asi es la realidad no siempre va hacer tan bonitas las ciudades siempre tienen su lado k no es muy bueno...
queria poner diferentes caras...nada mas...pero ahora voy a crear mi propio Thread de Puerto Maldonado de diferentes rostros...:cheers:


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok espero una buena seleccion de fotos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que bien que nos muestren las ciudades tales y como son  Aunque yo siempre busco el lado positivo de la foto  la vegetacion es muy hermosa en esa zona  y seguramente los paisajes naturales tambien


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Interesantes fotos. Espero que esta ciudad se desarrolle mejor con esto de la interoceánica.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

alezx said:


> :lol: las ultimas 6 fotos no me gustaron P.M se ve tan caotica igual o peor que Tarapoto.


Todas las ciudades tienen su cara fea, y no solo en el Perú sino en cualquier parte ....


----------



## nacars (Oct 4, 2008)

*se ve muy limpia y ordenada*



Esta ciudad se ve muy linda y ordenada .todos lso que pueden ver .da ganas de ir aconocer . ojala que ese desarrollo .no enpiece ir mal. como todo lugar en peru mal desarrollado. los rateros.asaltantes.fumones. drogadictos. etc
ojala que no suceda eso .si no fuera una pena que se eche aperder tan bonita ciudad ,pacifica se ve. y relajante 

:cheers:













alezx said:


> *SE QUE NO SE MUESTRA MUCHAS FOTOS DE ESTE LADO DEL PAIS Y POR ESO ME GUSTARIA QUE VEAN EL THREAD HASTA EL FINAL*,
> 
> *LA GRUA PARA LA CONSTRUCCION DEL PUENTE DESDE EL LADO DE PUERTO MALDONADO*
> 
> ...


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonitas fotos!!


----------



## david00 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yo estube en Pto Maldonado, pero poco tiempo porque rapidamente nos fuimos a Inkaterra, pero de lo poco que vi, me parecio medio caótica la ciudad, en especial la parte del mercado.


----------



## vestrom (Oct 18, 2009)

Felicitaciones por el foro y los grandes avances que se realizan en el peru que servira para que su gente cresca y se integre con toda la region.

Forista nesesito informancion somos motociclista y queremos viajar hacia el amazonas en marzo entrando por puno hacia puerto maldonado, lo principal que nesesito saber es si hay alguna forma de pasar las motos sin el puente y si la carretera por el lado brasileño esta en condiciones para circular hasta porto velho, ademas si en marzo el invierno todavia es muy duro en cuanto lluvias
cuantas kilometros hay si asfalto hasta madre de dios.

algun sitios con mapas de carreteras total de kilometros hata porto velho para habastecer combustible.

Saludos


----------



## franci.sc.o (May 22, 2010)

una pregunta sobre esta carretera interoceanica. viendo los mapas he llegado a darme cuenta que son tres trayectos con rumbo al sur: marcona, matarani e ilo. veo tambien que las tres carreteras se juntan aproximadamente pasando cuzco, y desde ahi se desvian hacia el sur-oeste. 

aqui es donde viene mi duda. la interoceanica es una carretera nueva? osea un camino nuevo, algo virgen que fue trazado por ingenieros, arquitectos y planificadores? porque viendo el mapa veo que la carretera pasa por cuzco, abancay cfeo que tambien poquio y llega hasta marcona. acaso nom exisita eso antes? tal vez era una carretera mixta con asfalto por ratos, trocha , tierra?

es la interoceanica una carretera hecha paralela a las ya existentes en esas zona, o es simplemente una obra que moderniza esos caminos y es acaso la obra una trabajo arduo de reparacion de pista en el segmento que se considera como interoceanica?

otra pregunta si es que resultara ser eso, osea una reparacion de las existentes vias acaso reduce el tiempo de traslados? osea si antes de cuzco a marcona por ejemplo(ruta que creo nadie hacia, pero que por ahi alguna vez alguien la ha hecho) demoraba 35 horas ahora ese tiempo se redujo a 10-15? ayuda a reducir tiempos? o simplemente a lo que se menciona en la pagina web a promover los pueblos, comunidades olvidadas? darle acceso a brasil por nuestro oceano y ellos por el suyo?


quisiera que me respondieran


----------

